# Best budget wheels?



## tindleaj (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section or anything.. 

But, I've recently been searching for some good budget rims for my mk4 Golf. I saw a lot of older posts that recommended edgeracing.com, which seems to have been shut down, and more specifically the Flik FTDs/Apex rims. I really like the look, price, and weight of those rims, from what i could tell from the other posts. Are there any rims in a similar price/weight range? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Check Klutch and Raderwerks.


----------



## tindleaj (Sep 5, 2012)

I like those.. but most are a little out of my price-range. Im looking for something 16-17 in, 15-20lbs and 300-400$ for a set of four. Unrealistic?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

tindleaj said:


> I like those.. but most are a little out of my price-range. Im looking for something 16-17 in, 15-20lbs and 300-400$ for a set of four. Unrealistic?


 Unrealistic for new wheels. Best bet is to watch the classifieds on here or, browse through Tire Rack periodically and look for closeouts that can often be found in that range. They aren't always the most appealing wheels but, for a budget price you can't be too picky. Right now they have some Sparco wheels for $99 ea that look decent. 

Discount Tire also has a variety of budget wheels that start just under $100 ea. 

There are tons of dealers out there but at least those two have a good reputation and won't sell you something that won't fit.


----------



## tindleaj (Sep 5, 2012)

Airy32 said:


> Unrealistic for new wheels. Best bet is to watch the classifieds on here or, browse through Tire Rack periodically and look for closeouts that can often be found in that range. They aren't always the most appealing wheels but, for a budget price you can't be too picky. Right now they have some Sparco wheels for $99 ea that look decent.
> 
> Discount Tire also has a variety of budget wheels that start just under $100 ea.
> 
> There are tons of dealers out there but at least those two have a good reputation and won't sell you something that won't fit.


 Thanks a bunch, Ill keep an eye out.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We have a nice selection of Aftermarket Alloys - 

PM me for Miro pricing and availability! :thumbup: 

Andy


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tindleaj said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong section or anything..
> 
> But, I've recently been searching for some good budget rims for my mk4 Golf. I saw a lot of older posts that recommended edgeracing.com, which seems to have been shut down, and more specifically the Flik FTDs/Apex rims. I really like the look, price, and weight of those rims, from what i could tell from the other posts. Are there any rims in a similar price/weight range? Thanks for any help in advance.


 Flik used to be hated in the VW world... I got a lot of hate back when I had Flik Justice 18" on my old MK4 

have you considered the TireRack house brands?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

You also might want to try your luck on eBay as well if you're on a budget.


----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

Check out Craigslist for your area as well. It takes some time for what you want to pop up, but you can find some good deals if you look hard enough. I just got some OEM wheels in good condition with tires for $300 even. I saw plenty of aftermarket options as well. It's worth checking out every so often.


----------

